# Protection dog available



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Medium sized Malinois, extremely vigilant and alert. Good nerves, will bite for real. Easy in the crate. Brought him in for Police Work, but I didn't like his drug work.

We have video, and I will sell at my cost.

Bryan


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a reminder that any questions/replies go to PMs..... 

Thanks.


----------

